

YC-Funded DailyBooth Raises $1 Million  - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/19/yc-funded-dailybooth-raises-1-million-from-sequoia-kevin-rose-ron-conway-et-al/

======
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=889506>

------
gohnjanotis
This looks like a really cool idea. I have always thought it would be
interesting to have a picture of me or other people taken each day. From day
to day it probably wouldn't be that different, but it would be fun to look at
long term changes. This seems like a service that will make that happen.

------
nobody_nowhere
Any DailyBooth users reading? Curious to hear how HN readers like it.

~~~
markng
I use it occasionally. At first I thought it was a bit of a gimmick, but
actually, it's quite nice. Posing for a picture is quite an expressive medium.

------
nimbix
Can you hook this into Twitter/Gravatar/etc and have your profile picture
changed several times a day?

------
arijo
Guys, I registered for your service but please don't spam me with messages
from people I don't know.

